

Show HN: Comment on GitHub Projects - humanfromearth
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-disqus-project-com/lncamlpgachbmnnbmeillggcfcnenpic

======
humanfromearth
For this to work, there would have to be a lot of people using this extension.

If anyone is curious:

Stats from GA so far: 1h first page on HN == 600 page views, 11 extension
installs and 1 in total comment.

~~~
joshdance
If an extension needs network effects to be useful, you have to market it. As
this seems like an experiment, I doubt it will hit critical mass.

------
zodiakzz
I wonder if there is something like this for the whole web? So you can comment
on any web page you want.

~~~
stingraycharles
I have the feeling that without strict moderation and accountability, this
would degrade in quality very, very fast.

~~~
humanfromearth
Maybe you're right. But there are down-votes in Disqus. Maybe it's going to be
more like StackOverflow where most useful comments pop-up?

~~~
creshal
Or like reddit, where cheap jokes pop up.

------
simi_
Had a similar idea, was too lazy to implement it. Good luck and I hope this
takes off.

[https://github.com/andreis/ideas#github-
comments](https://github.com/andreis/ideas#github-comments)

PS: There's also gitter.im, but it's not super useful for small repos.

~~~
humanfromearth
gitter.im is awesome! But it's more like a slack for github. I wanted a few
comments on the project page to get an idea if I want to explore this project
or not.

Is it going to accomplish this goal? No idea..

------
aakilfernandes
I always wondered why Github didn't have comments by default, or at least as
an opt-in. Thanks!

